# Beauty/tech Tl



## 13Frontendbc (Jan 8, 2021)

For those who still have this role in your store . What are some of the routines and responsibilities are a beauty and tech tl


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 8, 2021)

At my store, the style etl runs everything in tech & beauty.


----------



## Jenim12 (Jan 9, 2021)

I used to be one of these during the pilot! It was pretty much the same thing as any other salesfloor TL, just that I owned Beauty and Tech. I did interviews, coachings, planned out set workload (SPLs, transitions, MMB new releases but that is entertainment now), prepped beauty sampling events, helped with push, price change, audit, guests,etc, did the return scan (when that was still a thing), and had to work with my team on their selling skills. I was a key carrier with a rotation and also helped out a lot with the front end, GM, and in style as needed. Pretty standard, but let me know if you have questions!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 9, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> At my store, the style etl runs everything in tech & beauty.


*ruins


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 9, 2021)

Planosss said:


> *ruins


Nope!


----------



## Jenim12 (Jan 10, 2021)

13Frontendbc said:


> What are some of the metrics that go along with beauty and tech , my store still has this role. And I’m being moved to it so I just want to know like what to expect


What kind of role are you coming from? You'll still own your Set on Time %, BRLA for your stockrooms, AAR (don't know if anyone tracks this anymore?), sales volume and comp % and training completion % for your team. I'm sure there are more if you're like plus mobile or something.


----------



## 13Frontendbc (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m coming from from the front end so It’s completely new territory


----------



## FrontEndBitch (Jan 12, 2021)

13Frontendbc said:


> I’m coming from gstl role so It’s completely new territory


How is it going from gstl to beauty/tech my store is kind of in the same scenario we have our beauty/tech lead moving to a different state I’m front ends now not team lead but on the bench and supposedly next to be TL so I was wondering if I want to take this position or stay up front


----------



## Electro Steve (Feb 4, 2021)

My store had an electronics team lead who left then a few months later we got a beauty/tech team lead. He’s the best and we all love him and how hard he works but honestly he is so spread thin it’s hard to keep up with beauty and electronics at the same time. I’ve been working at Target/electronics since June and I’m starting to get a pretty solid grip of how Target works. I’m wondering if it’s even possible to become an electronics team lead at this point and what the route  is? We could definitely use two team leads(in my opinion) or maybe he would consider stepping down to a beauty team lead. I’m not sure.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 4, 2021)

My store has one team leader for Beauty, Tech, and all is Style.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 4, 2021)

New releases doesn’t belong to tech at my store . Tech owns only electronics .


----------



## happygoth (Feb 5, 2021)

Yetive said:


> My store has one team leader for Beauty, Tech, and all is Style.


Ditto my store. Even being a low-volume store, they are spread pretty thin.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 6, 2021)

he can’t “step down” to just beauty. That’s not how target works. He does it all or they push him out. They can’t just split up areas and create extra tl positions. There’s an org chart.


----------



## BackupTL (Mar 14, 2021)

Electro Steve said:


> My store had an electronics team lead who left then a few months later we got a beauty/tech team lead. He’s the best and we all love him and how hard he works but honestly he is so spread thin it’s hard to keep up with beauty and electronics at the same time. I’ve been working at Target/electronics since June and I’m starting to get a pretty solid grip of how Target works. I’m wondering if it’s even possible to become an electronics team lead at this point and what the route  is? We could definitely use two team leads(in my opinion) or maybe he would consider stepping down to a beauty team lead. I’m not sure.


Beauty/Tech TL is a single position, called Specialty Sales TL. It's for higher volume stores that need the TL support. 

Most stores don't even get a TL for those areas. The standard is that they report straight to the Specialty Sales ETL, but a lot of stores also have them check in with the Style TLs because Style is also a Specialty Sales work center.

So no, you probably can't get them to split tech/beauty, unfortunately. It's not common to even have 1 TL there.


----------



## MavDog (Mar 14, 2021)

BackupTL said:


> Beauty/Tech TL is a single position, called Specialty Sales TL. It's for higher volume stores that need the TL support.
> 
> Most stores don't even get a TL for those areas. The standard is that they report straight to the Specialty Sales ETL, but a lot of stores also have them check in with the Style TLs because Style is also a Specialty Sales work center.
> 
> So no, you probably can't get them to split tech/beauty, unfortunately. It's not common to even have 1 TL there.


....not all stores have a specialty sales ETL...

We have a specialty sales TL who reports directly to the Store director.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 15, 2021)

MavDog said:


> ....not all stores have a specialty sales ETL...
> 
> We have a specialty sales TL who reports directly to the Store director.


Same here. And the Specialty Sales TL is also in charge of Electronics. We only have three salaried managers: SD, HR, and GM - every other leader is hourly.


----------

